# RSU double taxation after moving to the US



## Howlsomm

Hi guys,

I've recently (2 months ago) relocated from the UK to the US. I've moved over on a L1 visa, sponsored by my company, so I am essentially working in the same company, just closer to our HQ.

My company has issued me some RSUs when I first joined and I usually vest these in December. When I was in the UK, tax was collected at vesting; to give you an example - if I was receiving 100 RSUs, 52 would be taken for tax and the additional 48 deposited in my brokerage account.

Now that I am in the US, I have been taxed 96% for the exact same amount of RSUs. From what I can tell, I believe they are withholding both UK tax and US tax for the same shares.

I believe this is an issue for double taxation and the US and UK does indeed have a tax treaty. Do you know whether or not I could be issued a refund or tax credits for the additional tax that I've paid? Also, would this be issued by the US or the UK?

Any advice would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## BBCWatcher

Yes, you'll be able to get some amount back, possibly even from both tax authorities in both countries. This'll get resolved when you file U.K. and U.S. tax returns.


----------

